# "Can't Rush A Sunrise"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop*

Dodging bullets of late with some solid catches of Trout & Redfish amidst gutted water on the low side of bay levels. Our guides have been working overtime for guests of late in challenging conditions among low water levels. The wind has been popping quite a bit with a few lulls here and there. One such lull came Thursday afternoon as we welcomed guests of Prime Controls for a rare afternoon trip with a six boat field that started at 11am. The wind had settled out that morning and decent tides brought greening water over prime structure in perfect timing with the water entry. That led the guests to a barn burner and some heavy fish boxes with board bending smiles to all.

Shorelines have been somewhat less productive for waders of late with low water levels plaguing the bite. Boat fishing has required some serious "strike timing" and nobody does it better than the Capt's of Castaway Lodge. Capt. James Cunningham lit up the Skip Paxton crew from the Dallas area smoking out mid to upper slot tournament Redfish patterning over deeper mud/grass bottoms along with some Trophy Trout.

"*Living Right V. Watching The Show"*

Capt. Donnie Heath knocked down some serious Flounder working mud/grass looking for solid Trout and some jumbo Redfish with guests of GAD Co. Capt. Pat Lester struggled much of Day 1 only to end the effort with the first and third place in the company tournament. Capt. Jeff Larson has been on a hot streak knocking down big Redfish limits with Chris H. and guest while airboat redfishing and then followed up with solid Trout limits with guests of Prime Controls and keeping everyone in stitches and having a great time. Capt. Braden Proctor put on a nice effort coming in short of Trout limits for Tracey J. and family.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady has had his ears penned back with numerous airboat trips and started out early week with Shan Jenkings and his son Truitt. The three day trip was marked by some memorable runs and solid limits every day. It wasn't without it's share of drama as the fish tight lipped from day to day. Day 2 was a great example with the fish scattered throughout mud/grass back lakes and shut down up to the last stop which brought limits to hand. Working with guests of GAD Co. proved some tought sledding but productive as guests hammered the fish working mud pockets and deeper swales in the back country and upper bay marshes.

Flounder Gigging Report

Synopsis - Capt. Chris Cady reported there are some decent fish on area shorelines with lower water making it more advantageous to approach the fish on foot with a walking trip.

*High Rack Hog/Varmint*

Grain harvest is in full swing and that's got some serious concentrations of hogs heading for the fields where we'll intercept them with Night Vision and Thermal Optics. These high rack hunts are spot and stalk and lots of fun.

*On The Horizon*

Trophy Trout are showing over mud/grass as the 2nd spawn approaches and big winds of August will expose them to anglers looking for their career best. Capt. James Cunningham was first to encounter them on Moday's trip with Skip Paxton and guests. To be sure, we'll be seeing lots more big Trout in the lenses coming up.

Come see us!

Planning A Trip, Get Started *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Latest Fishing Reports
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Fishing has just been awesome!


----------

